# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  How to increase roof load rating

## Wombat2

All the specs for battens on Pergolas and Carports are for supporting lightweight roofs with a max  of 10kg/m2. I am using these specs to build a shelter on a deck beside our pool. The roof (3mx3m) will be holding 6 solar panels to power our 72 volt DC pool pump. I calculate the load will be around 13kg/m2. I have an N3 wind loading. The table for the roof battens is the only table that mentions lightweight roof so is it only the battens that need to be stronger? If so what size? There is no difference in the timber sizes and spacing regardless of wind loading even for N4 or C2  
Any help would be appreciated. 
SOLVED - I found AS 1684.2 -2010 Residential Timber-framed Construction on this Forum and using those specs can take 20kg/m2

----------


## Moondog55

Great
I was going to suggest looking at specs for tiled roofs

----------

